

Show HN: Filter News – Filter Hacker News,Designer News and Product Hunt - ayalcinkaya
http://filterne.ws

======
ozgung
A niche news reader for startup people. Seems like a very useful app idea. I
could use such an app everyday if you can execute it well.

~~~
ayalcinkaya
We will improve the app with your feedbacks. Please help us find out what to
do next

------
erencan
Good idea! I'm excited to see it available on the Android.

~~~
ayalcinkaya
Android is in our to do list but now we focus on the iOS. keep waiting

------
makyol
I may use it if only you could also filter Startup Buffer ;)

~~~
ayalcinkaya
of course we will :)

